# Trivia 11/1



## luckytrim (Nov 1, 2018)

trivia 11/1
DID YOU KNOW...
A medical survey found that professional soccer players  sustained
approximately 1.5 injuries per player per year.

1. Bugs Bunny often intends to visit places like Pismo Beach  and the Black
Forest, but often winds up missing them because he does not  take a left turn
at what city?
2. In music what does 'forte' mean?
3. In what year did the Western Roman Empire  fall?
  a. - 276 AD
  b. - 376 AD
  c. - 476 AD
  d. - 576 AD
4. Which of the following is not a rabbit breed?
  a. - Calico Lop
  b. - Holland Lop
  c. - Netherland Dwarf
  d. - Dutch
5. Rogers Hornsby earned his spot in which Sports Hall of Fame  in 1942?
6. What  year marked the beginning of the First World  War?
7. In the Disney movie, "Cinderella", what are the names of  Cinderella's two 
step-sisters?
8. In 1975, Jack Nicholson won his first Best Actor Academy  Award for what 
film?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Since the 1950’s, Humphrey Bogart’s image has graced the  labels on Gerber’s
Baby Food products.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Albuquerque - "I *KNEW* I should have made a left toin at  Albakoikee !"
2. Loud
3. - c
4. - a
5. Major League Baseball
6. 1914
7. Anastasia and Drizella
8. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

CRAP !!
In 1928, Gerber held a contest to find a face to represent a  baby food advertising campaign. Artist Dorothy Hope Smith entered her simple  charcoal sketch of a tousle-haired, bright-eyed cherub of a baby with endearing  pursed lips. In her entry, Smith noted that she would finish the sketch if she  won. Her drawing competed with elaborate oil paintings, but the judges fell in  love with the baby face Smith drew, and when they chose it as the winner, they  insisted that the simple illustration remain a sketch. The image of this happy,  healthy baby was soon to become the face that launched a brand, a face  recognized and loved across the globe.

Indeed, the illustration became so popular that Gerber adopted  it as its official trademark in 1931. Since then, the Gerber Baby has appeared  on all Gerber packaging and in every Gerber advertisement. The identity of the  baby, however, was kept secret for 40 years, until 1978.
In a poll taken across the United States, people speculated as  to the identity of the Gerber Baby. Guesses ranged from movie stars Humphrey  Bogart and Elizabeth Taylor to Senator Bob Dole. Over the years there have been  rumors of the actress Jane Seymour being the Gerber Baby. But mystery novelist  and retired English teacher Ann Turner Cook knew the correct answer: She is the  Gerber Baby. 

Dorothy Hope Smith, a neighbor of the Turner family, drew the  portrait and after more than 85 years, Mrs. Cook’s sparkling eyes and adorable,  curious baby face still personify the Gerber brand, representing Gerber’s  commitment to happy, healthy babies all over the world.


----------

